# Name names



## Bill Gates (12 Feb 2020)

Is it in order to name "The Knights" (Knights or Bulldog thread) as I can see from respondents that are still replying to my posts even though I'm not viewing them. It might save them the time and the trouble

Edit : This is a message for the Mods. I'm not interested in any other contributions, so keep them to yourself OK?


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2020)

It would seem no one apart from yourself is bothered one way or the other . To be honest your starting to come across as obsessed by the whole thing
If you want to ignore someone , just do it instead of wanting attention for the fact that your using the ignore function


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2020)

Yes please name them so I know which list I am on

Of course, if you don't reply to this, then I'll know what list I am on

Of course, if you do reply to this, then I'll know what list I am on


----------



## winjim (12 Feb 2020)

When replying to a thread, the intended audience is not necessarily the person whom one is quoting.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Feb 2020)

Bill Gates said:


> Is it in order to name "The Knights"




Are you so desperate to tell those involved that you're ignoring them?
Seems to kinda go against the whole point of ignoring folk.


----------



## Bill Gates (12 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> It would seem no one apart from yourself is bothered one way or the other . To be honest your starting to come across as obsessed by the whole thing
> If you want to ignore someone , just do it instead of wanting attention for the fact that your using the ignore function


[


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnAS1mQ1b0E

Actually this was a message for the Mods so butt out there's a good chap or you vil also go on the list


----------



## Bill Gates (12 Feb 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Are you so desperate to tell those involved that you're ignoring them?
> Seems to kinda go against the whole point of ignoring folk.


No. Go away


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (12 Feb 2020)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Feb 2020)

Bill Gates said:


> No. Go away



Damn, I wasn't on the list.


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2020)

Bill Gates said:


> butt out there's a good chap



heres the thing, ….it isn't up to you how and where I post, oh dear, how sad, never mind......put me on the list


----------



## Bill Gates (12 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> heres the thing, ….it isn't up to you how and where I post, oh dear, how sad, never mind......put me on the list
> View attachment 504267


I thought thats what you looked like. Thanks for telling me the bleedin' obvious


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2020)

you are welcome, oh by the way I don't look like that, ............ive put on weight lately


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

*Personal differences*_ - During your interactions with other members you may find you develop strong personal differences. Politics, lifestyle choices, technical expertise, and many other differences are a natural part of being in a large community, but should be dealt with politely and limited to the threads regarding those subjects; they should not develop into continually disagreeable or disruptive behaviour towards each other, and should not impact on the rest of our community. If you don't like someone, put them on ignore. If you refuse to ignore them or continue to engage negatively, you can expect to be moderated._


----------



## Bill Gates (12 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> you are welcome, oh by the way I don't look like that, ............ive put on weight lately


----------



## Bill Gates (12 Feb 2020)

*+ ER*

Three guesses who this might apply to. It's a classic


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Feb 2020)

Bill Gates said:


> Is it in order to name "The Knights" (Knights or Bulldog thread) as I can see from respondents that are still replying to my posts even though I'm not viewing them. It might save them the time and the trouble
> 
> Edit : This is a message for the Mods. I'm not interested in any other contributions, so keep them to yourself OK?


No it is not in order. You've obviously disagreed with several people and have put them on ignore, which is fair enough, so leave it at that. Continuing to start new threads to taunt them is trolling which we hold a dim view of.

Locking this one and I don't want to see any more of the same.


----------

